# Barn Hunt weekend - Azuma is the 9th Silken to earn the RATN title!



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I dunno how to make pics link at a normal size, sorry. 

Azuma only needed one run to finish her Novice title, and she got it as well as her next run. She is the 9th Silken Windhound to get the RATN title! 









Kaytu is in Open B as I didn't feel ready to move her up to Senior, where there are 4 rats to find. I also entered her in Crazy 8s where you have 2 minutes to find up to 8 rats, climb, and tunnel. She earned 190 points (need 500 for title). In Open B she Q'd in 4 of 6 runs, and now has 7 of 10 needed for her RATOX title. FOr the weekend she Q'd in 10 of 12 runs!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Oct 16, 2014)

Whoo! Nice work!! That is a really good Q rate all around. Silkies are so cool, I've loved the few I've been able to meet. 

I'm excited to try out Barn Hunt with my young dog (she loooves using her nose). My older girl loved it, but as a team we retired due to her progressive sight and hearing loss. Here's hoping the "new girl" catches on, it's such a fun sport!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Mesonoxian said:


> Whoo! Nice work!! That is a really good Q rate all around. Silkies are so cool, I've loved the few I've been able to meet.
> 
> I'm excited to try out Barn Hunt with my young dog (she loooves using her nose). My older girl loved it, but as a team we retired due to her progressive sight and hearing loss. Here's hoping the "new girl" catches on, it's such a fun sport!


I'm addicted now, and so is Kaytu apparently! I was very hesitant to try it initially, as I wasn't fond of the idea of rats being harassed so our dogs can have fun- but then I learned about how well cared for and treated the rats are, choosing to get into the tubes, rotated regularly, clubs have been shut down for not handling rats properly, etc. My first trial I was really impressed with how carefully the rats are handled.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats!! I literally know nothing about titles in barn hunt but I'm sure impressed.  

My dogs are weirdly won't bother with contained small creatures, or get nervous of them. Must be something about the movement because critters in the wild are something destroy.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Titles go:

Instinct- There is a cradle with 3 tubes. One is empty. One has used rat litter. One has litter + a live rat. When your dog tells you which one has the rat, you call "rat!" And then you have a title. One of the easiest titles you could ever get, for most dogs. 

Novice- Need 3 runs. Same 3 tubes as Instinct, but they're covered by "fluff" which is loose straw. Dog must also go through a short straight tunnel (plywood over bales) and climb (all 4 paws up on a bale). If you call the wrong tube, fail to climb or tunnel, you NQ. 

Open- Need 3 runs. 2 rat tubes, 2 litter tubes, 1 empty. Dog must climb and tunnel; tunnel is L shape. If you call the wrong tube, fail to find all the rats, fail to climb or tunnel, you NQ.

Senior- Need 3 runs. 4 rats, 3 litter, 1 empty. Dog must climb and tunnel; tunnel is 2-3 turns so can be a few different shapes. If you call the wrong tube, fail to find all the rats, fail to climb or tunnel, you NQ. 

Master- This is where it gets crazy, and I dunno how many Qs for title. There are 8 tubes total with anywhere from 1-5 rats (the rest are litter tubes, no empty) and you don't know how many rat tubes there are other than a maximum of 5. When you think your dog has found all the rats, done the tunnel and climb, you call "clear". If you call the wrong tube, fail to find all the rats, fail to climb or tunnel, you NQ.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh snap! That sounds really difficult.. especially at the master level.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Master is five Qs under at least two different judges.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats! 

*too short*


----------

